# How Do You Mix Lemon Juice With Cream



## onehappycat (Oct 21, 2007)

ok, I am confused! my recipe says to add 1/3rd cup lemon juice to 3 cups boiling cream...is the cream going to curdle? I am making scalloped sweet potatoes with lemon-ginger cream sauce.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

It won't curdle or I say it shouldn't. Never seen cream curdle, basically since it already been seperated out of the milk. Now milk and half and half will curdle. The cream has a structure that will hold up. There are several recipes out there that have citric acid and cream combinations.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Any starch can prevent a curdle.


----------

